# Comunicacion Pic Visual Basic 6.0



## nolo313 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola estoy desarrollando un proyecto en el que tengo que crear una interfaz en visual basic para visualizar el estado de algunos registros internos del pic. Lo que hago es que cada cierto tiempo envio estos registros, el problema viene a la hora de recoger byte por byte en visual basic y representarlos sobre Labels diferentes.
Ya se que hay que usar el MSCOMM pero como accedo a un byte en concreto de los que he enviado desde el pic para meterlo en un label concreto de visual basic?

Espero respuesta, Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola nolo313

mira este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/leer-tres-potenciometros-visual-basic-37808/index2.html

se resolvio el problema....


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2010)

Mira estos manuales.

Ver manual

Saludo.


----------



## nolo313 (Jun 11, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola nolo313
> 
> mira este link
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/leer-tres-potenciometros-visual-basic-37808/index2.html
> ...



Muchas gracias, creo que lo que necesito es lo que dijo §-kelvi para filtrar los datos.
Lo que no comprendo es el tip ese que pusiste tu


----------



## lubeck (Jun 11, 2010)

Mira al ultimo me quede con esa duda yo tambien....

yo pense que enviaban un codigo ascii del microcontrolador a vb pero parece que mandan una cadena de caracteres....

si mandas una cadena por ejemplo con el numero "123" son tres ascii  no?
si mandas un ascii y con el mismo ejemplo del 123 seria "{" que es el mismo numero 

ahora para saber en que estado esta un bit de ese ascii "{" utilizo ese algoritmo....

por ejemplo en binario 123 es 1111011  si yo quiero saber cual es el estado del bit 3 de derecha a izquierda obvio pongo  IIf(123 And 2 ^ 2, 1, 0) me devuelve 0, si pongo IIf(123 And 2 ^ 0, 1, 0) me devuelve 1 y asi con todos los bits del byte o ascii que es lo mismo  

todo el chiste esta para agilizar el envio y recepcion de datos y hacerlo mas veloz....

espero este  claro....

saludos


----------

